
Jeff Bezos on the future of humans in space - perseusprime11
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/09/15/jeff-bezos-on-nuclear-reactors-in-space-the-lack-of-bacon-on-mars-and-humanitys-destiny-in-the-solar-system/
======
AstralStorm
Space rated nuclear reactors? Seriously Bezos, do your research, both RTG and
uranium ones are used in space right now. (the latter mostly old soviet)

I hope he actually meant nuclear propulsion instead.

~~~
perseusprime11
I think he is trying to compete for attention while Elon is out busy
troubleshooting the most recent SpaceX explosion. The irony is that if Jeff
joins hands with Elon, they may actually be able to colonize Mars sooner but
that's not how free markets and competition work is it...

~~~
gremlinsinc
yeah imagine if Elon, Richard Branson, and Bezos combined forces and open
sourced everything they discover in relation to space travel -- totally
democratizing it. -- We'd get a lot further in half the time...my money's on
Elon getting there first though.

~~~
pc2g4d
I wonder about this. Without the profit motive / investor dollars, would
anything ever get done?

